# Nukeproof Snap



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

First post on the DJ forums, so I was wondering if anyone had any experience with the snap. I see that it's labeled as strictly a 4x bike, and was wondering how you think it would fare in a trail/DJ situation. Thanks


----------



## LandoCommando (Feb 26, 2009)

I have 0 experience with it but it looks like a 4x frame to me. I would imagine it would handle DJs just fine though.Why do you favor this one over other DJ specific frames?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Fitting name


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

hot looking frame. i don't see an issue.


----------



## Petrolbomb1018 (Aug 20, 2009)

The reason I thought I'd ask is because, since it's more or less made for 4x, which is very smooth and puts less stress on the frame than DJ, 'how would it hold up' kind of thing. If it proved to be strong enough, it would be a hot contender for a decent all-round hardtail.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i doubt you'll be able to find anything more than speculation as i don't think there are many around. i suppose it would depend on how smooth you are and how big you go. it's not a silly light frame, it has decent weight and gusseting. however, dj bikes are all so similar in looks/geo that you can find pretty much any other frame that would be just as suitable. perhaps a banshee amp.


----------



## mattty (Feb 26, 2009)

The construction looks excellent but the geo is fairly different from many DJ/street frames:

67 HA
73 SA
16.5" chain stays
22.4-23.2" TT lengths
12.5" BB height

Where many freestyle specific frames have closer to:

69 HA
71 SA
15.5" chainstays
12.5-13.3 BB heights


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

I recon it might just work but dont expect it to last as 4x frames are often meant for racing more then for taking abuse.


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

I've seen some pretty rough 4X courses...

Also, just because it's built for racing doesn't mean it can't take abuse. My '08 GT Power Series 24 took the best I could throw at it in the 2 or so years I owned it, including a few collisions with cars and and a couple spills that put me in the hospital.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

again, if it was like 3lbs, i'd have my doubts, but it's about 4.7lbs.


----------



## nut stollen (Feb 10, 2015)

I'v just built up a regular 2012 snap with 140mm fox vanilla rl forks as a all mountain
and trail bike I have used a 400mm thompson elite seat post and it sitsme fine at max extension I am 5'10". I'v used nukeproof hubs with 15mm maxle front and 12mm maxle rear. I'm running 2.35 in tubeless tyres I recon it would fit 2.5in. The thing rides great
not too much trail at the front nice and stiff at the back the look is totally hardcore like some kind of crazy hard tail DH bike. I picked the frame up for £130 NOS on ebay. if you can get a frame give it a go!


----------

